# Help! To disable right click in Iframe



## thulasiram (Feb 18, 2005)

I am using an iframe for calling other websites. I want to disable right click in this Iframe. Can anybody help me out in this.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

It'll only work for people using IE and I think you'd have to disable it for the whole page and not just the iframe. Plus the IE user would have to have Javascript turned on for it to even work.

Other browsers have options to block you from doing evil stuff like that. 

Also, keep in mind that for security reasons, browsers are very picky with what you can do with an iframe if the site loaded in it is not on the same server/domain as the page.


----------

